# Hyped bands that don't deserve it.....



## High/Deaf

......at least in our opinion.

Some of the discussion in this string got me thinking:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/i-know-him-better-s-h.171825/


What bands get a huge amount of hype but you don't get why. 

Please note: this is about music, music is about personal taste. Bands will be mentioned that some of us love but others don't. That SH thread is a great example. I like some of what others don't. NO HARM, NO FOUL! Please, dial the butt-hurt way down. Be entertained by other peoples 'lack of taste', if you will. 

Fer instance, two bands that are in this category to me are well loved. Just not by me. So be it. 

*AC/DC* - haven't put out anything interesting in about 3 decades now. I liked the Bon era but after that, not so much. Derivative 70s rock, over and over and over again. They bore me to tears, but some people love them. 

*ZZ Top* - everything after about 1980 was just about marketing. They wrote some serious, inventive music in the 70s but became a parody of themselves after that. I still love the Rev but come on, even the beards are silly. And what's with the one guy called Beard not having one? More marketing?


I've got more but those two I really shake my head at. How's about you?


----------



## DaddyDog

Drake (does he count as 'a band'). Coming home from cottage country, my kids wanted to listen to his latest album, so I agreed because I wanted to hear why there was so much excitement about it. Good gawd, what a horrible drive that turned out to be. I'm sorry but I heard absolutely nothing worth talking about.


----------



## LanceT

Queen for me. Brian May gets a pass but that's it for that band.
Never much cared for Nirvana or much of the grunge scene. Funny though, a lot of great music during that phase but I just never got into it.
Death metal right across the board.


----------



## Guncho

They should't call it rap, they should call it CRAP!


----------



## Guncho

I don't like Radiohead and I'm not afraid to admit it. I've tried to listen to them to see what the fuss was all about it just doesn't tickle my music bone. Creep was a good song. Karma Police has a nice chorus and that's about it for me.


----------



## High/Deaf

LanceT said:


> Queen for me. Brian May gets a pass but that's it for that band.


Wow, that surprises me - they were so inventive - but no butt-hurt here. Anything and everything is fair game.

In the mid-to-late 70's, I brought home Night At The Opera. My mom's the local piano player / organist in my home town. She's also run the choir for a couple centuries now. I thought she would appreciate it, but nope, she hated it. To be fair, I was also listening to Yes, Zep, DP, Rush - and I think she just lumped Queen in with all that 'other noise'. I say that because a couple years later, my little brother started listening to it and my mom says: "Oh, those guys are quite good singers." I guess the harmonies had to age in the grooves for a couple years?


----------



## vadsy

I could mention a few but the timing of this thread is odd, just last night after band practice I divulged my dislike for the Guess Who and BTO. American Woman was ok but I think I appreciated the guitar tone more than the song.


----------



## Budda

I dont like revival rock.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> I dont like revival rock.


The Jesus kind?


----------



## Diablo

[email protected] Drake above...I dont get it either...hes so nasally.

Assuming we're in a safe place here to speak freely, the biggest ones for me, and I expect most disputed on this forum, are Led Zep and Jeff Beck. 
As untimely as it is to say, I also never got the excitement around the Hip.

gwen Stefanis success post-No Doubt also amazes me. I cant imagine anything more repetitive. She takes a hook and a catch phrase and beats on it for 4 and a half mins.


----------



## Gavz

> Derivative 70s rock, over and over and over again. They bore me to tears, but some people love them..


It's like tomato soup, you can dress it up but it is still tomato soup. Chances are you will probably still eat it. I like them, more for the nostalgia than anything else. Don't buy their albums or will ever get a ticket to their show. Have seen BC/DC a few times back in the day though, that was just messy. 



> inventive music in the 70s but became a parody of themselves after that.


Relatable for sure, as there as many bands that probably fall into this category, like Aerosmith.


----------



## neldom

vadsy said:


> I could mention a few but the timing of this thread is odd, just last night after band practice I divulged my dislike for the Guess Who and BTO. American Woman was ok but I think I appreciated the guitar tone more than the song.


I think it's important to remember, without Randy using a Herzog we may not have Gordie wielding what may be the best guitar tone known to man, so on those grounds they get a pass.


----------



## vadsy

neldom said:


> I think it's important to remember, without Randy using a Herzog we may not have Gordie wielding what may be the best guitar tone known to man, so on those grounds they get a pass.


You must have heard us, that's how the convo started, ...with Big Sugar. He put a record on, called out some tunes and tones and it went to gear and we ended up at Randy with the Herzog. Classic six degrees of Canadian separation that didn't involve the French.


----------



## LanceT

High/Deaf said:


> *AC/DC*


I hated Highway To Hell so bad I purposely let the record melt and warp in the sun.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> I hated Highway To Hell so bad I purposely let the record melt and warp in the sun.


That's pretty funny.


----------



## jdto

High/Deaf said:


> *AC/DC* - haven't put out anything interesting in about 3 decades now. I liked the Bon era but after that, not so much. Derivative 70s rock, over and over and over again. They bore me to tears, but some people love them.


Blasphemy! Although I agree that they haven't put out so many good songs after BIB. There are a few gems, but nothing as good as the early albums. Still, I listen to them a ton and they are one of my favourites.

As for bands I don't really like too much that seem to get a lot of love: Rush. Today is Rush T-Shirt day at the office. I'm wearing AC/DC 

Who else?

Hmmm...I don't mind Zep, but I skip over half the songs on most of their albums.

Pearl Jam...bleh. Two or three songs and the rest...bleh.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Guncho said:


> I don't like Radiohead and I'm not afraid to admit it. I've tried to listen to them to see what the fuss was all about it just doesn't tickle my music bone. Creep was a good song. Karma Police has a nice chorus and that's about it for me.


It scares me when I agree with Guncho .


----------



## cheezyridr

this is my top 10

u2
nirvana/cobain
pearl jam
the stones
grateful dead
the who
robert hazard
genesis
madonna
joe bonamassa


----------



## leftysg

I've realized that like wine, I am mellowing with age, hopefully not into vinegar! I've tried to appreciate bands and artists that used to be station changers for me. I still can't appreciate (gulp) Metallica, Nickelback, Skynyrd, post BS Ozzy, and most 80s hair bands (partially out of spite for what I used to have an abundance of and am now lacking, except for ears and nose.)


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Hair metal just did not age well.... and not just because all that hairspray and backcombing accelerated the balding process.


----------



## Budda

vadsy said:


> The Jesus kind?


The kind that sounds like 70's rock made in 2010. If I want the best of the classics I already have it - I dont need to hear it reimagined. It doesnt help that the radio execs ensure its played all the time on most stations either. I think it's because a lot of CEO's want to see money and assume thats the fastest way to get it.


----------



## leftysg

I liked Jacob Hogard as a contestant on Canadian Idol but Hedley...blech.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> ......at least in our opinion.
> 
> Some of the discussion in this string got me thinking:
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/i-know-him-better-s-h.171825/
> 
> 
> What bands get a huge amount of hype but you don't get why.
> 
> Please note: this is about music, music is about personal taste. Bands will be mentioned that some of us love but others don't. That SH thread is a great example. I like some of what others don't. NO HARM, NO FOUL! Please, dial the butt-hurt way down. Be entertained by other peoples 'lack of taste', if you will.
> 
> Fer instance, two bands that are in this category to me are well loved. Just not by me. So be it.
> 
> *AC/DC* - haven't put out anything interesting in about 3 decades now. I liked the Bon era but after that, not so much. Derivative 70s rock, over and over and over again. They bore me to tears, but some people love them.
> 
> *ZZ Top* - everything after about 1980 was just about marketing. They wrote some serious, inventive music in the 70s but became a parody of themselves after that. I still love the Rev but come on, even the beards are silly. And what's with the one guy called Beard not having one? More marketing?
> 
> 
> I've got more but those two I really shake my head at. How's about you?


Bite your tongue young man about ACDC!

Ya it's same shit and a lot of songs sound the same. I don't care though because I will always be a die hard fan! They rock my world.


So there! (Sticking my tongue out at you! )


----------



## Lola

LanceT said:


> I hated Highway To Hell so bad I purposely let the record melt and warp in the sun.


That's sacrilege!


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Blasphemy! Although I agree that they haven't put out so many good songs after BIB. There are a few gems, but nothing as good as the early albums. Still, I listen to them a ton and they are one of my favourites.
> 
> As for bands I don't really like too much that seem to get a lot of love: Rush. Today is Rush T-Shirt day at the office. I'm wearing AC/DC
> .


Did I tell you that you are my fav forum member!! lmao

Your a man after my own heart!


----------



## Guncho

This is a no judging zone.


----------



## Lola

Guncho said:


> This is a no judging zone.


Ya no probs. I am so chill. Learned that from the youngsters at work. Lol


----------



## Guest

Diablo said:


> I also never got the excitement around the Hip.


I wont change the station when a song comes on the radio, but yeah, me neither.


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> That's sacrilege!


My friends and I referred to it as Caveman Rock. 

I can listen to it in small doses. Too much of it and I feel like hunting wildebeest with a sharp stick.


----------



## Adcandour

leftysg said:


> I liked Jacob Hogard as a contestant on Canadian Idol but Headley...blech.


If by chance we end up meeting in person, I'll tell you a story about the lead singer of headley that'll make you puke.


----------



## Adcandour

I barely get any music. Even the music I like is shit. 

I think the only album that I actually think is fantastic is the first one by Arcade Fire.


----------



## Scotty

KISS. 

Lame everything


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> If by chance we end up meeting in person, I'll tell you a story about the lead singer of headley that'll make you puke.


Oh c'mon now! You gotta share.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

adcandour said:


> I barely get any music. Even the music I like is shit.
> 
> I think the only album that I actually think is fantastic is the first one by Arcade Fire.


[hipster] you mean the second one [/hipster]

The last one (IIRC), Reflector, is actually really good (and the only other one I dig at all). My wife bought it for me (herself really) for Christmas a few years back.


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> Oh c'mon now! You gotta share.


Just remind me next time I see you


----------



## High/Deaf

jdto said:


> Blasphemy! Although I agree that they haven't put out so many good songs after BIB. There are a few gems, but nothing as good as the early albums. Still, I listen to them a ton and they are one of my favourites.





Lola said:


> Bite your tongue young man about ACDC!
> 
> Ya it's same shit and a lot of songs sound the same. I don't care though because I will always be a die hard fan! They rock my world.
> 
> So there! (Sticking my tongue out at you! )


Remember, the premise here isn't that the bands are bad, it's that we don't like them. 

I could never say AC/DC or ZZ Top (or Drake or Bieber or whoever) is actually bad, because they found a market. Tons of people like them. Who are we to say all those people are wrong. 

Nope, it's about us and our own perceptions of these 'gigantic bands'. Sometimes it doesn't even make sense inside a tight genre. 

In the 80s/early 90s, I loved Anthrax, Metallica and Megadeth but cannot stand Slayer. They are considered the four original thrash metal bands and are usually referred to in the same breath (well, at least the old, late 80s stuff, since then they've all followed unsimilar paths). But for some unknown reason, I just can't get into Slayer. I've got buddies that love them, but I don't get it.


I also don't get Neil Young. None of him. None of his various incarnations. I get that he's huge and inventive and influential - hell, he's probably influenced me somehow. I respect him and his audience for what he's done. But I don't listen to him (unless I'm sitting there for another night woodshedding on that damn Cinnamon Girl solo).


----------



## Budda

adcandour said:


> If by chance we end up meeting in person, I'll tell you a story about the lead singer of headley that'll make you puke.


Is it about him being a peice of shit at bars? Pretty sure thats his rep here in london.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Remember, the premise here isn't that the bands are bad, it's that we don't like them.
> 
> I could never say AC/DC or ZZ Top (or Drake or Bieber or whoever) is actually bad, because they found a market. Tons of people like them. Who are we to say all those people are wrong.
> 
> Nope, it's about us and our own perceptions of these 'gigantic bands'. Sometimes it doesn't even make sense inside a tight genre.
> 
> In the 80s/early 90s, I loved Anthrax, Metallica and Megadeth but cannot stand Slayer. They are considered the four original thrash metal bands and are usually referred to in the same breath (well, at least the old, late 80s stuff, since then they've all followed unsimilar paths). But for some unknown reason, I just can't get into Slayer. I've got buddies that love them, but I don't get it.
> 
> 
> I also don't get Neil Young. None of him. None of his various incarnations. I get that he's huge and inventive and influential - hell, he's probably influenced me somehow. I respect him and his audience for what he's done. But I don't listen to him (unless I'm sitting there for another night woodshedding on that damn Cinnamon Girl solo).


I meant everything in jest HD! Each to their own.  They have mega legions of die hard fanatics like me. Their music isn't everyone's cuppa. I realize this but they can turn my really shitty ass mood to one of instant happiness. When I hear that first note on Anguses guitar, it has a dramatic impact on me. It makes everything in my world pretty damned near close to perfect! I forget about all the shit in my world and I am transported to a magical place I like to call my happy zone. It never fails!

And that my friends is why I love ACDC so much. 

I am riding on the Go back home after rehearsal! Guess what I am listening to and watching ?

I never get tired of them. Ever!


----------



## dcole

AC/DC is not an innovative band. I don't think they ever meant to be. They are just straight up, balls out blues rock and millions of people love that. I know I do.

I hate:

Country music
Most shit on the radio

I can't even name the bands I dislike as I don't run into their music to know who they are. Who the fuck ever listened to Prince and Michael Jackson though. I have never met a person who owns any of their albums.


----------



## Diablo

dcole said:


> AC/DC is not an innovative band. I don't think they ever meant to be. They are just straight up, balls out blues rock and millions of people love that. I know I do.
> 
> I hate:
> 
> Country music
> Most shit on the radio
> 
> I can't even name the bands I dislike as I don't run into their music to know who they are. Who the fuck ever listened to Prince and Michael Jackson though. I have never met a person who owns any of their albums.


We've never met, so I guess it doesn't count...but I have the "best of..." cds from both of them.  pretty sure lots of ppl own Thriller.
Prince could hold his own as a player although he was incredibly versatile and played multiple instruments, but his writing was phenomenal.
Michael had some great songs, but I partially blame him for making dancing such an integral part of music today, and what that has lead to.


----------



## Adcandour

Budda said:


> Is it about him being a peice of shit at bars? Pretty sure thats his rep here in london.


I can tell you when I see you too.


----------



## Lola

dcole said:


> AC/DC is not an innovative band. I don't think they ever meant to be. They are just straight up, balls out blues rock and millions of people love that. I know I do.
> 
> I hate:
> 
> Country music
> Most shit on the radio
> 
> I can't even name the bands I dislike as I don't run into their music to know who they are. Who the fuck ever listened to Prince and Michael Jackson though. I have never met a person who owns any of their albums.


I think that Prince was a very sadly underrated guitar player!


----------



## Lola

I think Joe Satriani is so overrated. He is an amazing guitar player but his diva attitude is why I don't like him!

I honestly think Buckethead is a way better player!


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> I think Joe Satriani is I overrated. He is an amazing guitar player but his diva attitude is why I don't like him!
> 
> I honestly think Buckethead is a way better player!


Satriani does not bug me near as much as Vai. I can't stand him or his playing. Might be a guit god, but you can have him


----------



## leftysg

Scotty said:


> Satriani does not bug me near as much as Vai. I can't stand him or his playing. Might be a guit god, but you can have him


Agreed, I mean Ralph Macchio outduelled him in Crossroads right!


----------



## Intrepid

I never could get the hype around U2. I always tried but just didn’t get it. I could not stand Kiss from their very inception. Looked to me like a bunch of clowns(rich ones though).


----------



## Diablo

Satriani always bugged me too...something douchey about him, and I never liked his tone. Vai amazes me when he's confined to playing in a band with a singer. His DLR and Whitesnake playing blows my mind to this day. His solo stuff bores me within 5 mins.


----------



## bw66

SRV.

There. I said it.


----------



## Lola

bw66 said:


> SRV.
> 
> There. I said it.


So many blues players are so GaGa over SRV. His music does nothing for me.

You can have Bono and U2 as well! 
There music is just depressing to listen to.


----------



## Lola

I can't stand Eric Clapton! I just can't. 

I don't like his music and I don't like him


----------



## Scotty

bw66 said:


> SRV.
> 
> There. I said it.



Oh no.....you didn't.....

A thousand gasps heard across the board


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Oh no.....you didn't.....
> 
> A thousand gasps heard across the board


I think our Canadian icon Collin James is much more talented.


----------



## Diablo

About time someone called out Clapton.
Never understood how "slowhand" is something to brag about. Just tell me how much slower you want me to play, and start sending in the millions to me.


----------



## High/Deaf

Intrepid said:


> I never could get the hype around U2. I always tried but just didn’t get it. I could not stand Kiss from their very inception. Looked to me like a bunch of clowns(rich ones though).


U2 is one of the biggest mysteries, to me. I have accountants and doctors and teachers, lots of professional-type non-musicians, just go ga-ga over them. I never got it. They'd all rave about the Edge and ask my opinion. I tried to be kind, really I did. It was hard to hide my, ummmm, lack of enthusiasm.

Then we had this Irish singer that hung around our circle of muso's for a while. He'd always want to do U2, all U2, and only U2. He'd verbally pound on you to play some, even if you told him you didn't know any. He'd get in your face about how the Edge was the greatest and so underappreciated and yada, yada, yada. And if he did get to do a few U2 songs, he'd be back up in an hour wanting to do them all again. We frowned on that with our no-repeat jams.


----------



## Scottone

The Partridge Family was totally overrated. Susan Dey was pretty good though.


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> The Partridge Family was totally overrated. Susan Dey was pretty good though.


Who were they? The name is pretty lame. 

Google bound.


----------



## GTmaker

every single ( NO EXCEPTIONS ) hip hop, rap artist/band that ever existed since the beginning of time.
G.


----------



## High/Deaf

Scottone said:


> The Partridge Family was totally overrated. Susan Dey was pretty good though.


LOL 

They couldn't get past the 'school bus' phase. Either because they toured with their mom, or because Kincaid screwed them over, like every good manager will, eventually.


----------



## Lola

Malmsteen. 

He is one arrogant SOB!


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> I can't stand Eric Clapton! I just can't.
> 
> I don't like his music and I don't like him


I thoroughly enjoy the Clapton of Cream, Derek and the D's, and solo stuff up to his live album of about 25 years ago. Not much interest since then except his live work with Steve Winwood and his PBS anniversary shows. He wouldn't be a good if he wasn't good.

Now I've thought of another I don't get the hype for and that's Green Day!


----------



## cdntac

I'm gonna agree with some other posters....SRV, Clapton, The Tragically Hip...I've never been able to get into them. 

While they all have some songs I like, on the whole they never really grabbed me. 

Same with Led Zeppelin, The Who and even the Rolling Stones. 

I'll even admit that GnR doesn't do a lot for me. We saw them in 2016 just to go see an iconic band and yesterday an old high school friend whom I've not seen in 30 years (but friends with on FB) offered me a pit ticket in front of Slash for tonight's show. I can appreciate Slash's playing but overall the band doesn't do a lot for me.


----------



## Budda

cdntac said:


> SRV, Clapton, The Tragically Hip...


But I do get why those bands are hyped up, and I don't have a problem with it. No one was doing what they were doing when they started making headway in the industry.

If an act was doing something entirely new when they came out, and they had a lot of success following that, that's awesome. I won't say they don't deserve it or that they're overhyped, I just wont go out and buy it/see them.

It's the bands that aren't doing anything new or innovative but get heralded as something groundbreaking that I don't like. It's very hard to be groundbreaking these days, let alone in a way that the masses actually enjoy. It's the bands that sound just like X band from 1969-1988 that are getting all this airplay and big concert slots that bug me.

There's a Zappa interview I saw somewhere where he talks about how Label Execs used to actually take chances, and those chances would sometimes pay off. That's how honest to goodness new music came about. And it's the kids those execs hired on who are now in CEO-type positions, refusing to take chances because they may not make money, and that's why we're stuck with some less-than-savoury music these days. It's anecdotal but I haven't seen anything to argue that point haha.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Who were they? The name is pretty lame.
> 
> Google bound.


Maybe I spoke too soon....they're pretty funky


----------



## Guncho

leftysg said:


> I thoroughly enjoy the Clapton of Cream, Derek and the D's, and solo stuff up to his live album of about 25 years ago. Not much interest since then except his live work with Steve Winwood and his PBS anniversary shows. He wouldn't be a good if he wasn't good.
> 
> Now I've thought of another I don't get the hype for and that's Green Day!


Green Day is hands down one of the best live bands I've seen and I've seen a lot of bands.


----------



## jbealsmusic

The more music I listen to and the more I study music, the more it all sounds the same to me. It's pretty rare that I hear something surprising and interesting that I get hyped over.

To me, everything is over-hyped these days. Music, gear, movies, games, and just about anything else you can think of.


----------



## Hamstrung

jbealsmusic said:


> To me, everything is over-hyped these days. Music, gear, movies, games, and just about anything else you can think of.


Absolutely! There's so much information overload out there that everything has to try an out-hype everything else just to get noticed. None of it is reflection of the respective product's quality. Everyone's got a hustle going on. Like the punchline of that old joke about the optimist... "there's a pony in here somewhere!"


----------



## capnjim

I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


----------



## Diablo

capnjim said:


> I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


 Royalty itself is pretty much a joke too though.


----------



## marcos

capnjim said:


> I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


I also am not a fan of the 'sir' Its just nonsense. I agree with you buddy


----------



## Budda

jbealsmusic said:


> The more music I listen to and the more I study music, the more it all sounds the same to me.


Well western music has 11 note choices. There's only so much that can be done . That being said, microtonal music does nothing for me.

Hype is necessary to get a product moving.


----------



## leftysg

capnjim said:


> I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


Well, he couldn't exactly refuse.


----------



## Scottone

Guncho said:


> Green Day is hands down one of the best live bands I've seen and I've seen a lot of bands.


Agreed...They are great live


----------



## TVvoodoo

doubleshot shocker of two critics' darlings, with a disclaimer.
I can appreciate the effort, but never made regular slots on my playlist.
Perhaps just too cerebral for me. 

Rush and Queens of The Stone Age


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> Well, he couldn't exactly refuse.


10 Famous People Who Turned Down a Knighthood


----------



## leftysg

greco said:


> 10 Famous People Who Turned Down a Knighthood


[video]


----------



## amagras

capnjim said:


> I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


I think that's actually perfect.


----------



## Diablo

leftysg said:


> Well, he couldn't exactly refuse.


wouldn't that be so rock n' roll if he did though?


----------



## Budda

Diablo said:


> wouldn't that be so rock n' roll if he did though?


It would at least be punk.


----------



## Scottone

TVvoodoo said:


> doubleshot shocker of two critics' darlings, with a disclaimer.
> I can appreciate the effort, but never made regular slots on my playlist.
> Perhaps just too cerebral for me.
> 
> Rush and Queens of The Stone Age


Since when was Rush a critics darling? They were generally slagged by critics throughout their career (maybe not so much in recent years)


----------



## TVvoodoo

Ok, well maybe that was a stretch. I do know a lot of people _deeply_ connected to music, (typical prog types LOL) 
whom I know and trust DO seem to get Rush way more than I, but they remain off my general radar. 
Sometimes I cant change the track fast enough.


----------



## Diablo

TVvoodoo said:


> Ok, well maybe that was a stretch. I do know a lot of people _deeply_ connected to music, (typical prog types LOL)
> whom I know and trust DO seem to get Rush way more than I, but they remain off my general radar.
> Sometimes I cant change the track fast enough.


They had a dozen great songs...and a shitload of weird yet boring ones. But immensely talented and a great story, without a lot of gimmicks over the years. One of the rare cases where being Canadian actually benefitted them.
If they came from LA or Texas, I can't imagine them having gotten off the ground.

An old co-worker told me how he once had the chance to book them for his high school dance when they were starting out. But he didn't. He thought to himself "...all that 'Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaow!' (Geddys high pitched scream)...they'll never go anywhere.".


----------



## High/Deaf

capnjim said:


> I won't name any specific bands, but what makes me ill is when they get knighted. I hate hearing "Sir Paul". It a joke, a bunch of drugged out rock stars get rich, and they are now royalty.


My knowledge of history is probably not that great, but I kind of thought that people were knighted because they defended the crown (or were expected to). Probably great fighters themselves and could motivate people and raise armies (I am sure being rich landowners was part of this?). If that broad brushstroke is true, that makes knighting these artists especially amusing.

Defend the crown? LOL Some of them have been openly hostile to it. Not to mention expecting them to 'drop their gloves' if a battle were to occur.


----------



## Xelebes

Knighting was expanded to allow members of the Royal Society (Sir Isaac Newton) because they aided the defense of the country. Despite Newton kiboshing a new cannon design that would have given England a significant upperhand.

I figure knighting was also given out to the callers as well, those who could summon an army should the need arise. And that means newspaper publishers, writers, singers and actors.


----------



## leftysg

Yeah I was wrong about Skynyrd.


----------



## vadsy

leftysg said:


> Yeah I was wrong about Skynyrd.


Did you listen to Freebird?


----------



## Lola

Never into the Stones really! I don't think Keef is that great a guitar player. Mick and the boys were a tad over kill for me.


----------



## bolero

even though a lot of popular music out there doesn't suit my tastes, SOMEBODY must enjoy listening to it?

some popular stuff baffles me though. oh well


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> They had a dozen great songs...and a shitload of weird yet boring ones. But immensely talented and a great story, without a lot of gimmicks over the years. One of the rare cases where being Canadian actually benefitted them.
> If they came from LA or Texas, I can't imagine them having gotten off the ground.
> 
> An old co-worker told me how he once had the chance to book them for his high school dance when they were starting out. But he didn't. He thought to himself "...all that 'Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaow!' (Geddys high pitched scream)...they'll never go anywhere.".


The thing with Rush, IMO, is that they evolved and changed and modified their style and music. They didn't play the same shit for 4 decades. This made some people happy (me) but also pissed some people off (me). I love Rush - but I don't love all of Rush. Chances are, some of the 'weird yet boring ones' are ones that I like. Viva la difference.

After '2112' (or would that be 14 decades before 2112?), they were given control of their destiny and musical direction. I think what they did after that was great. I don't like all the phases or periods they went through, but I HUGELY respect the fact that they went places - unlike some other bands that I've already mentioned. Rolling rock bands gather no moss.


----------



## leftysg

vadsy said:


> Did you listen to Freebird?


Oh yeah, every year when the fm stations would play back their top 500 songs of all-time and when my son played it on Guitar Hero!


----------



## Dorian2

George Thorogood.
The Hip

Those are the 2 groups where I will generally turn the dial. I'm not sure what it is. Just don't like it at all.


----------



## Business

I'm not a fan of negative threads

I believe in giving an artist "a chance" and I refuse to judge someone's entire body of work based on only a few (mostly radio and overplayed) songs

So, here's a list of bands / artists I can honestly say I don't enjoy and that I own an album of (with multiple listens)

Blind Guardian: Cringe... I must not be a fan of power metal; all the horses-sword battles interludes don't help

Children Of Bodom: See above... at least they're listenable 

Eminem: I'm a fan of hip hop, but I think his flow is overrated. His lyrics might be good, but the production is mediocre. Some of the stuff is enjoyable still

Exodus: The production on "Bonded By Blood" is so bad that I find the album unlistenable. Other albums might be better

Extreme: They're alright. The ballads, although overplayed, are their best songs IMO. Rest is pretty meh

Hammerfall: See: Power Metal

Helloween: You get it by now...

Mahavishnu Orchestra: Still early, but sounded like just a bunch of noise at first listens 

Queen: They annoy me. They're really talented. I can listen to an entire album and enjoy some parts, still. Please no more Bohemian rhapsodizing, bicycle riding, dust biting nor champion rocking, though 

Quiet Riot: Besides 2 songs, nothing interesting there. 80's cheese (not so fresh)

Rick Ross: No thanks... "Hi-Fi" beats are not my thing, I like the old school stuff. He's not that good of a rapper

Savage Garden: Bought that nearly 20 years ago for some unknown reason. Pretty gay, in a bad way (as opposed to say, Pet Shop Boys, who are very gay in a good way)

Slash's Snakepit: Meh. Listenable. Forgettable

Styx: Cringe. Cheese. Horrible. Laughable at best (Mr Roboto)

Tom Waits: I don't get it. Needs in depth listening I reckon


----------



## Xelebes

In a similar vein:

Tool: Dreary guitar tones and lyrics that can't be discerned if they are worth listening to over rhythms that are supposed to make you understand music theory. Or something. Yay. Congrats. 5/4 time in the simplest manner possible. Woo!

John Coltrane: the best representation of where jazz went on to die. (Ok, jazz didn't die but Coltrane went out of his way to make sure jazz was defined by him and then in vain proceed to sacrifice it on an altar or something. I understand what he was doing but. . . not for a moment can I listen to his stuff.)

Ricardo Villalobos: jumped on the coattails of Ritchie Hawtin and rode it as hard as he could. Minimalism without a thought of experiment.

Elliot Carter: Maximalism is fun if you can't do anything with it, even listen. I guess.

Harrison Birtwistle: OK, BBC. You can stop commissioning his works. Good grief.


----------



## leftysg

Top 10 band of all time with perhaps the greatest front man. Can't be overhyped. This tune should get the blood flowing.

[video]


----------



## High/Deaf

I love Queen, too, but I can get how some people don't like 'em. Production, ripping guitars, hell, even Freddie probably alienated a few people. And they, like Rush, went through a pop phase that didn't do anything for me - but finished up strong with the last two albums as they realized the end was nigh.




Business said:


> I'm not a fan of negative threads ...............


Remember, the thread wasn't supposed to be negative. There is nothing wrong with any of the bands you listed - they've all appealed to numerous people. The thread is about us - in this case, you, and some bands that you didn't like. And that's cool. That's what makes music interesting. It'd be boring if we all had to listen to what Putin/Trump/Trudough thought we should listen to. And that has been tried, with no success AFAIK.

People go ga-ga over Neil Young and Bob Dylan. I'll never understand that, but that doesn't take away from those artists' abilities and appeal, does it?


----------



## amagras

Oh, I know one: Joe Bonamassa!


----------



## High/Deaf

amagras said:


> Oh, I know one: Joe Bonamassa!


Cheeky bugga!


----------



## allthumbs56

Diablo said:


> They had a dozen great songs...and a shitload of weird yet boring ones. But immensely talented and a great story, without a lot of gimmicks over the years. One of the rare cases where being Canadian actually benefitted them.
> If they came from LA or Texas, I can't imagine them having gotten off the ground.
> 
> An old co-worker told me how he once had the chance to book them for his high school dance when they were starting out. But he didn't. He thought to himself "...all that 'Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaow!' (Geddys high pitched scream)...they'll never go anywhere.".


I can't imagine trying to dance to them


----------



## allthumbs56

Dorian2 said:


> George Thorogood.
> The Hip
> 
> Those are the 2 groups where I will generally turn the dial. I'm not sure what it is. Just don't like it at all.


I'd agree with those choices...................... and probably lots more.

The same is true of some movies that people rave about - I can't hear what they're hearing or see what they're seeing. They must have run out of the kool-aid before they got to me is all I can figure.


----------



## Diablo

allthumbs56 said:


> I can't imagine trying to dance to them


Maybe they would have put it in their contract that Rush would have to perform songs like "How deep is your love" (BeeGees) as well? lol


----------



## Guncho

I think even if someone doesn't personally enjoy Neil Young's music you've got to respect a guy who was sued by his own record label for making an album that didn't sound like "Neil Young".


----------



## Scotty

Diablo said:


> Royalty itself is pretty much a joke too though.


 couldn't agree more


----------



## SWLABR

Jeff Beck has just never done it for me! There will be a "however" disclaimer**

Of the three to come out of the Yardbirds, he was the most full of himself, yet the least worthy at the time. I love how Jimmy and Jeff released their "debut" records around the same time. One was (hey look at me, I'm) the Jeff Beck Group, the other is Led Zeppelin. No one knew who LZ were when _Good Times Bad Times_ hit. Not even Ozzy, and he knew Plant personally. LZ has a photo of all four on the back, JBG had just Jeff. The liner notes for JBG's Truth is just a list of songs where Jeff pats himself on the back. They both did _You Shook Me_. Jeff's liner notes: "_Probably the rudest sounds ever recorded, intended for listening whilst angry or stoned. Last note of song is my guitar being sick- well so would you be if I smashed your guts for 2:28"_
Yet most critics side with Page submitting the better version, with stronger playing. Additionally, Jeff's bio for _I Ain't Superstitious_ (probably the best song on the LP) "_This number is more or less an excuse for being flash on guitar"_. But again, doesn't hold a candle to Page's best effort at being "flash on guitar" from LZ-I. Even the list of personnel from Truth, isn't truthful. They re-released "_Beck's Bolero_" on it, yet do not list Jimmy's name as playing, or writing.... which he DID!

Yes, I am a huge Jimmy Page fan.... HUGE! I know he is not the "best" or most skilled guy to ever pick up a guitar, but he's my personal best. His stuff spoke to me. Jeff's, not so much. 

**However, I will admit, since those early days, Beck has progressed his playing style further than Clapton or Page. Again, I don't care for it, but it is way different than the Blues he started with. Although, J_eff Beck's Guitar Shop_, should have been titled _Tony Hymas' Synthesizer Shop_!

My $0.02


----------



## Dorian2

@SWLABR , Interesting post. Had no clue. I tend to stay away from the details of personal expression, politics, personal differences, ego etc when it comes to my little group of "Guitar Gods". I probably wouldn't like any of 'em if I met them and had a little chat with them. Their music speaks a lot louder than their personalities.

As a disclaimer for me though, what you just stated has a lot to do with my extreme dislike for Thorogood. Read an interview of his in probably Guitar for the Practicing Musician, perhaps another mag, and he was so full of himself that I just turned him off since. That was about 32 years ago haha.


----------



## High/Deaf

Dorian2 said:


> @SWLABR , Interesting post. Had no clue. I tend to stay away from the details of personal expression, politics, personal differences, ego etc when it comes to my little group of "Guitar Gods". I probably wouldn't like any of 'em if I met them and had a little chat with them. Their music speaks a lot louder than their personalities.
> 
> As a disclaimer for me though, what you just stated has a lot to do with my extreme dislike for Thorogood. Read an interview of his in probably Guitar for the Practicing Musician, perhaps another mag, and he was so full of himself that I just turned him off since. That was about 32 years ago haha.


LOL I didn't need an interview to ignore Thorogood. His prepubescent, Kiss-ish music did it for me.


----------



## Dorian2

@High/Deaf ...agreed. His music did/does absolutely nothing for me as well. I consider him a 1 hit wonder. And it wasn't much of a hit to begin with.


----------



## butterknucket

The Doors
The Hip


----------



## Swervin55

Great Big Sea
The Lumineers

note a pattern...


----------



## LanceT

Swervin55 said:


> Great Big Sea
> The Lumineers
> 
> note a pattern...


Billy Ocean?


----------



## losch79

There are a few bands that I think fall into that category for me. Some of them I think I should like but just cannot get into them for various reasons. With the exception of their first album and one or two songs,I find the Black Keys to be hyped or at least they were. The Hip, U2, Van Halen and AC DC are bands I cringe at anytime I hear them played at the bars or on the radio. At one point I was into all of them, but over the last ten years I have not been able to listen to any of them. Same goes for guitarists like Jeff Beck, SRV, Allan Holdsworth, and Eric Johnson; a few songs are alright but I would never go out of my way to listen to any of them.


----------



## bolero

ALL hyped bands deserve it...


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> LOL I didn't need an interview to ignore Thorogood. His prepubescent, Kiss-ish music did it for me.


huh... I never thought of Thorogood as "Kiss-ish"...too blues-y IMO.
he had a couple of fun tunes....but I imagine listening to him for more than 20 mins would become tiresome.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> huh... I never thought of Thorogood as "Kiss-ish"...too blues-y IMO.
> he had a couple of fun tunes....but I imagine listening to him for more than 20 mins would become tiresome.


I wasn't comparing them musically, more the fact mentioned at the end. Both were one trick ponies that I tired of really quickly. They hit the market they aimed at and never re-aimed or tried to progress. 

Similar to Boston's 2nd album. Really, what was the point?


----------



## Lola

losch79 said:


> Van Halen and AC DC are bands I cringe at anytime I hear them played at the bars or on the radio. .


Bite your tongue. They're amazing! I have listened to them since I was 13 and I am 53 now and I have never tired of them. Each to their own though.


----------



## Diablo

High/Deaf said:


> I wasn't comparing them musically, more the fact mentioned at the end. Both were one trick ponies that I tired of really quickly. They hit the market they aimed at and never re-aimed or tried to progress.
> 
> Similar to Boston's 2nd album. Really, what was the point?


 I sometimes share that sentiments about many bands...and then I think about how "fans" often react when the artists do try something different. To hear most VH fans for example, theyd have been more happy if the band never changed a thing....just beat the same old horse for decades like AC/DC does.
damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## LanceT

That is a prime reason there is so much regurgitated pap on radio and pretty much everywhere - relatively few people want to listen to anything new, whether it be by bands they follow or new bands.


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> I sometimes share that sentiments about many bands...and then I think about how "fans" often react when the artists do try something different. To hear most VH fans for example, theyd have been more happy if the band never changed a thing....just beat the same old horse for decades like AC/DC does.
> damned if you do, damned if you don't.


I can't knock AC/DC. They've done well beating that horse. Though I don't really know, or care about the newer stuff. I read a lot of music bio's and auto-bios, and they all say the same thing, "People just wanted us to put out Nevermind the Bollocks II, or Rumors II, or Led Zeppelin II.... oh wait...
Regardless of the band, if we fall in love with a certain album, most of us want them to keep doing it, or something in a similar vain. Take the Hip for example. I really like the first few albums, but Trouble at the Hen House started to really stray from "their sound" and got too poetic for me, but I've talked to a few people who can take or leave the early stuff but love In Violet Light. I own it, but can only name a few tunes off that album. Whereas I could probably give you (in order) the track listing for Road Apples, Fully, or Day for Night...


----------



## Scotty

SWLABR said:


> Take the Hip for example. I really like the first few albums, but Trouble at the Hen House started to really stray from "their sound" and got too poetic for me, but I've talked to a few people who can take or leave the early stuff but love In Violet Light. I own it, but can only name a few tunes off that album. Whereas I could probably give you (in order) the track listing for Road Apples, Fully, or Day for Night...


I could not agree more. I play to those 3 albums almost religiously, but like you, the rest didn't do much for me. 
I get that life is turning the page, but I would have liked to see them produce more like they did in the early years.


----------



## Guncho

What would have been the point though? They had already done it.


----------



## Lola

I have always been a die hard Van Halen fan but when Dave went MIA and Hagar took his place, I just couldn't listen to them anymore! The dynamics of the band changed for me! Their essence changed too dramatically for me.

Or when Axl Rose took over for Brian Johnson. I just couldn't listen to Axl! I tried to watch the concert at Coachella but couldn't suck it up enough to be able to.

Like I have said before, I am stuck in an 80's time warp and that just suits me fine! I identify totally with that decade of music.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> The Doors
> The Hip


The Hip especially! 

I didn't even want to try to understand their music. The only song I could stand was New Orleans is burning.


----------



## Scotty

Guncho said:


> What would have been the point though? They had already done it.


Perhaps I have a narrow interest level when it comes to music. I would have liked it if they stayed closer to thier beginnings, or even kept some harder rocking focus through the years.


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> Or when Axl Rose took over for Brian Johnson. I just couldn't listen to Axl! I tried to watch the concert at Coachella but couldn't suck it up enough to be able to.


I hear you there. What a mess. I would have liked to see Jimmy Barnes fill in and see how that fit.


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> The Hip especially!
> 
> I didn't even want to try to understand their music. The only song I could stand was New Orleans is burning.


Ya. Even I can tell you aren't a Hip fan. You can't even get the name of the one song you like right. 






That's the only Hip tune I like as well Lola.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> The Hip especially!
> 
> I didn't even want to try to understand their music. The only song I could stand was New Orleans is burning.


Sinking


----------



## Guncho

I just like good music. If I like a band's first record and then their seventh record doesn't sound exactly like their first record I don't care as long as it's good music.

But I guess "good" is entirely personal preference of course.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Ya. Even I can tell you aren't a Hip fan. You can't even get the name of the one song you like right.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only Hip tune I like as well Lola.


You got it. 

You know the song I meant though.


----------



## Budda

Guncho said:


> What would have been the point though? They had already done it.


Because getting paid for years of hard work is nice.


----------



## Mooh

Most southern rock evades me, except The Allman Brothers Band which is, was, and always will be superb. Wet Willie, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Molly Hatchet...not so much.

AC/DC. A few cool songs and a whole lot of mediocrity. The hits being the exceptions, they basically made the same record over and over again.

Guns & Roses. Cringe-worthy. Every. Single. Time.

The Grateful Dead. Everything about them I want to love but just don't. Nothing offensive or dumb, just unexciting. I love the idea of the band just not the execution.

Regardless, they all enjoyed success in the arts and that is a rare and beautiful thing all on its own.


----------



## Lola

Mooh said:


> AC/DC. A few cool songs and a whole lot of mediocrity. The hits being the exceptions, they basically made the same record over and over again.


I would agree with you completely. The same 3 chords played over and over but it rocks. 

Their music has a profound effect on me. I can't explain why it does but it does. 

Their music is my salvation. That in and of itself is the magic that draws me in every single time. For me their music is euphoric . 

Each to their own.


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> I sometimes share that sentiments about many bands...and then I think about how "fans" often react when the artists do try something different. To hear most VH fans for example, theyd have been more happy if the band never changed a thing....just beat the same old horse for decades like AC/DC does.
> damned if you do, damned if you don't.


Yep, damned if you do, damned if you don't. Fan bases are as varied as the bands themselves. I've always preferred bands that take me on a journey (no, not that Journey .......). 

If, say, Geddy and Alex were still thinking and playing the same at 30 as they were at 20, I'd have been disappointed. I didn't like every direction they went, but really appreciated that they went _somewhere._ Same with Zep, Queen .... so many other bands. I can always go back and listen to a particular era - I don't need them to regurgitate it for 3 or 4 decades.


----------



## vadsy

High/Deaf said:


> Yep, damned if you do, damned if you don't. Fan bases are as varied as the bands themselves. I've always preferred bands that take me on a journey (no, not that Journey .......).
> 
> If, say, Geddy and Alex were still thinking and playing the same at 30 as they were at 20, I'd have been disappointed. I didn't like every direction they went, but really appreciated that they went _somewhere._ Same with Zep, Queen .... so many other bands. I can always go back and listen to a particular era - I don't need them to regurgitate it for 3 or 4 decades.


Agreed, even if I don't gel with the different material I can respect what they are trying to do. You gotta go somewhere sometime otherwise it seems lazy and the opposite of what I see music and art to be.


----------



## Guncho

Budda said:


> Because getting paid for years of hard work is nice.


Hmm not sure I'm following.

Someone basically said he wished the Hip had just kept writing Road Apples over and over.

I responded with what would be the point of that as they had already written road apples.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> I've always preferred bands that take me on a journey


from Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> from Journey to the Center of the Earth


Yep, that was a great Journey. This one? Not so much ............


----------



## Lola

I saw Journey in concert last summer and they were a big disappointment.


----------



## SaucyJack

David Wilcox.


----------



## amagras

SaucyJack said:


> David Wilcox.


I disagree, David Wilcox is super entertaining and a great guitarist.


----------



## vadsy

amagras said:


> I disagree, David Wilcox is super entertaining and a great guitarist.


its all studio tricks


----------



## SaucyJack

amagras said:


> I disagree, David Wilcox is super entertaining and a great guitarist.


Good guitar player for sure...his songs slowly crawl under my skin like a hot poker.


----------



## vadsy

SaucyJack said:


> Good guitar player for sure...his songs slowly crawl under my skin like a hot poker.


hes the perfect example of hype and because hes canadian we way over hype guys like him and the similar kim mitchell, i mean patio lanterns?!? give me an f-ing break


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> hes the perfect example of hype and because hes canadian we way over hype guys like him and the similar kim mitchell, i mean patio lanterns?!? give me an f-ing break


Oh. So. True!!

The grief I get when I say I don't like April Wine!! Yet, a lot of the times, the only argument they have is: "But they're Canadian!" So what! The Beeb's is Canadian too, but you don't use that reasoning to push him on me. 

I like a good chunk of Max Webster stuff, not a lot of Kim's solo material, but he is one fine guitar player. Very skilled! Wilcox, not so much. Although, he's been green since before it was cool with all the recycling he does!


----------



## Scottone

Another over hyped Canadian act. The guy was too cheap to pay a drummer


----------



## SaucyJack

vadsy said:


> hes the perfect example of hype and because hes canadian we way over hype guys like him and the similar kim mitchell, i mean patio lanterns?!? give me an f-ing break


I kinda like Kim Mitchell though


----------



## Scotty

Scottone said:


> Another over hyped Canadian act. The guy was too cheap to pay a drummer


Killed a plywood sheet every night

Likely kept a bootmaker in business too from all the re soles.

Catsup can love potatoes....someplace else


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> i mean patio lanterns?!?


He was a wild party.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> He was a wild party.


so is herpes


----------



## Lola

SaucyJack said:


> I kinda like Kim Mitchell though


I have been learning some of his stuff lately. 

He definitely is underrated that's for sure. He's an excellent guitar player.


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> so is herpes


----------



## Scottone

Scotty said:


> Killed a plywood sheet every night
> 
> Likely kept a bootmaker in business too from all the re soles.
> 
> Catsup can love potatoes....someplace else


Since you mentioned it LOL


----------



## amagras

SaucyJack said:


> Good guitar player for sure...his songs slowly crawl under my skin like a hot poker.





vadsy said:


> its all studio tricks


Maybe because I missed his studio/pop era and discovered him just recently, I like it


----------



## Scottone

amagras said:


> I disagree, David Wilcox is super entertaining and a great guitarist.


He certainly was the couple times that I saw him. One of the times was at the old Ontario Place Forum and he was on fire that night.


----------



## Scotty

Scottone said:


> Since you mentioned it LOL


Killing me...


----------



## Lola

SaucyJack said:


> David Wilcox.


I too disagree. I like his stuff.

I really got into David's music after I learned Layin pipe in Eb tuning. This is such a fun song to play.


----------



## jb welder

Hey, lets get back on track here.
This is about who you DON'T like, not who you like, or defending someone you like that someone else thinks is over-hyped. 
If you're not sure what I'm going on about, please re-read the original post here:
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/hyped-bands-that-dont-deserve-it.172217/

Prince is one of those I don't get.


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> Prince is one of those I don't get.


Same here. Maybe it's the two overplayed songs. He must have recorded more? right!?


----------



## Scottone

jb welder said:


> Hey, lets get back on track here.
> This is about who you DON'T like, not who you like, or defending someone you like that someone else thinks is over-hyped.
> If you're not sure what I'm going on about, please re-read the original post here:
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/hyped-bands-that-dont-deserve-it.172217/
> 
> Prince is one of those I don't get.


I'm just waiting for somebody to say they hate the Beatles. Thats about the only major act that hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## J-75

Hip, Rush, among other things, their vocals are too 'unique' to my ear, and so are their lyrics, rhythms, and melodies, now that I think about it.

And... (Flak jacket on)... the "Fab Four"...
Why? Well lets look at 
Popular music from the thirties, forties, and fifties demonstrated a growth, particularly in rhythms, syncopation, harmonies
A lot of it was "dance music". Horn sections and vocal backups prevailed, and defined the sound of popular music, and "you could dance to it".
Guitars were only starting to be included, and heard live, in the latter part of that era.
Motown and Nashville were becoming the hub of recorded popular music of the day..
Country & Western music, and Rock&Roll filled the space left by the formerly popular "Big Band" era, at least partly due to the development of electronic amplification. 
"Surf music" was a relatively short-lived fad, appealing to a small niche generation, and geography.
"Soul music" lived a long life, with its rich harmonies, rhythms and melodies, but was somewhat channeled on racial bounds.
Then, all of a sudden, this "ya,ya,ya" shit gets aired in North America, and is a huge success, albeit based on haircuts, jackets, shoes an accents.
That stuff wasn't sophisticated enough to warrant a horn section - sax players now had to get a real job.
When a new tune which was (frequently) written for extra vocals, keyboard, cello, etc, "ghost" musicians like Billy Preston, et al. filled those shoes.
Once the riches started to flow in, we've moved from "I Want To Hold Your Hand" and "She Loves You" to "Yesterday"... do you see the trend? Money can buy you happiness - and talent and songwriting skills, it seems.


----------



## J-75

Scottone said:


> I'm just waiting for somebody to say they hate the Beatles. Thats about the only major act that hasn't been mentioned yet.


Funny you should mention that...


----------



## High/Deaf

Well, after the recent controversial posts, I better get back to some consensus choices, so .........

Katy Perry
Miley Cyrus
anyone with Kardashian in their name, or anyone who sleeps with someone with Kardashian in their name


----------



## Lola

The Kardashian's ride on their father's coattails of success because of the OJ trial.

They are all disgusting attention who*es!

Not to mention of course Kaitlyn Jenner formerly known as Bruce. Mega media frenzies.

Kanye West as well. 

Too much drama for my likings.


----------



## Scottone

Ashlee Simpson, although this clip never gets old


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> The Kardashian's ride on their father's coattails of success because of the OJ trial.
> 
> They are all disgusting attention who*es!
> 
> Not to mention of course Kaitlyn Jenner formerly known as Bruce. Mega media frenzies.
> 
> Kanye West as well.
> 
> Too much drama for my likings.


Calm down @Lola, you're being dramatic.


----------



## Dorian2

/thread


----------



## Xelebes

But it gave us one of the best happy hardcore choon ever!


----------



## leftysg

My apologies for breaking the thread rule, but I respectfully must offer a defence of a top ten all time guitar talent. If you respect the talent in the Wilburys and Heartbreakers, they would have agreed to the Purple One's participation in the GH tribute concert. What he threw out at the end of this is mind blowing guitar playing. Self gratuitous and over the top, perhaps, but an overrated artist? Heck he played probably the best Super Bowl halftime...in the pouring purple rain. Not that SB's indicate greatness as many of them are on others overrated lists.
If you watch the end carefully, Prince's guitar is still going up. NORAD tracked it like they do with St. Nick. He was the Houdini of the six string.
I guess what this thread creates is something Prince understood oh too well...

[video]




[video]


----------



## Lola

I love Prince and he was underrated as a guitar player!

He plays Let's go crazy with 3rd eye girl. The lead guitar player is Donna Grantis who Prince found on YouTube. She is also a Canadian. She rocks so hard.


----------



## Scotty

I can't stand the Beatles either.

99% of the popular 80s/90s hair bands (poison, Crüe, Cinderella, helix...basically any hair band that wasn't solidly established in the 70's first)

Billy talent
Linkin park (or however you spell it)
Meatloaf
Travelling willnots
Tom Petty
Burton Cummings
Honeymoon suite

Oh yeah...Journey


----------



## jb welder

leftysg said:


> Self gratuitous and over the top, perhaps, but an overrated artist?


There was no mention in the OP about overrated, it's all about the hype. 

Glass Tiger


----------



## Lola

Burton Cummings is or was definitely overrated.

He has/had a great voice but just his pompous and self righteous attitude made me want to punch him in the face. Arrogant SOB.

And don't get me started on Randy Bachman, another conceited asshole.

BTO and the Guess who, definitely classic, iconic Canadian bands I can do without. Thank you.


----------



## bw66

The Beatles: I get the hype, but I'd rather listen to Wings.

The Doors and Bob Marley: Years ago I was backpacking around Australia. It seems that the only tapes (yes it was that long ago) that backpackers traveled with were The Doors and Bob Marley - I could live the rest of my life without hearing either of them.

Katy Perry: I wanted to hate her, but a number of students have come to me wanting to learn some of her tunes, and her stuff has grown on me.

David Wilcox: I've never been able to forgive him for headlining the worst concert I've ever been to.


----------



## Roryfan

Foo Fighters - I like Grohl's level of geekdom for gear/recording but the music just doesn't do it for me

Mumford & Sons - banjos + hipsters

Kings of Leon

Greatful Dead & Phish - meandering shit, but I've never dropped acid

Sheepdogs - a bad BTO cover band

Nirvana - I'm Gen X but my parents hugged me & Cobain couldn't play his way out of a wet paper bag

Any band that cites Zeppelin as an influence that didn't go any deeper than Whole Lotta Love

+1 for Tool, Bonnamassa, Vai, Satriani, Great Big Sea & Lumineers


----------



## Roryfan

Reading this thread it seems to me that a lot of disliking an artist is a result of having a narrow representation of their music repeatedly shoved down one's throat (i.e. I absolutely love Deep Purple but will change the station if Smoke On The Water comes on).

I'd like to add Malmsteen & all other technically-proficient yet soulless wankers to the list.

Speaking of wankers, I enjoy Metallica but can't stand Kirk Hammett. Imagine how great they would be if they had a lead guitarist with decent tone!

Although artists like U2, Clapton, Santana, ZZ Top & The Hip have recorded a lot of shitty music, they still get a pass in my book for all of the gems that they've put out, I simply pick & choose what I like from their catalogue.

This being said, as lovely a track as Runaway is, there is no salvaging Bon Jovi (registered corporation).


----------



## High/Deaf

Roryfan said:


> Foo Fighters - I like Grohl's level of geekdom for gear/recording but the music just doesn't do it for me
> 
> Mumford & Sons - banjos + hipsters
> 
> Kings of Leon
> 
> Greatful Dead & Phish - meandering shit, but I've never dropped acid
> 
> Sheepdogs - a bad BTO cover band
> 
> Nirvana - I'm Gen X but my parents hugged me & Cobain couldn't play his way out of a wet paper bag
> 
> Any band that cites Zeppelin as an influence that didn't go any deeper than Whole Lotta Love
> 
> +1 for Tool, Bonnamassa, Vai, Satriani, Great Big Sea & Lumineers


+1 to your whole list. I don't necessarily agree with all of it, but I like your rational. Especially the Dead and Phish. I did drop acid and it's still meandering shit, IMO.



Roryfan said:


> Speaking of wankers, I enjoy Metallica but can't stand Kirk Hammett. Imagine how great they would be if they had a lead guitarist with decent tone!


I'd be happy if they just took away his fricken wah-wah-wah-wah pedal and made him play a real solo. Way too much didly-wah, didly-wah, didly-wah, didly-wah .......


----------



## Guncho

The National

Lots of bands I am into reference them as being a great band but I don't get it.

Does nothing for me.

According to itunes this is there most popular song.

EDIT What is with the timing in this song? That irritates me. Buy a metronome! ;0


----------



## Adcandour

The National's first album is incredible. Takes about 10 listens. 

Fake empire is lame, imo. I hate all their stuff afterward.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR

Dave Mathews Band! 

An argument could possibly be made that I hate Dave Mathews solo stuff even more. No I don't, I can't tell the f**king difference! Does he have cotton balls in his mouth?? Cause it sure sounds like it! And trust me, I've been subjected to his "best stuff" according to a good friend. I hate it so much, I may have to rethink the friendship! 

Gord Downie had a solo, or side project. That's good, cause I like the Hip, and it kept the _really_ weird stuff off their albums. What is the point of a Dave Mathews solo album?

+1 to all the defenders in this thread, don't judge a band based on their biggest hit, cause it might not be their best work. I like Tom Cochrane, I can not stand _Life Is A Highway. _


----------



## jb welder

The Boss. (sorry)
And The Foreman too! (Bryan Adams)


----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


> The Boss


I was waiting for this! I like him peripherally but can understand why he'd be on a do not like list.


----------



## vadsy

LanceT said:


> I was waiting for this! I like him peripherally but can understand why he'd be on a do not like list.


hah, me too. driving yesterday morning and flipping through the stations I was reminded. some good tunes to be had but the majority of the catalogue I can't bond with

the hype is also big right now with him doing the solo broadway show where tickets are astronomically priced and hard to get, crazy


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> hah, me too. driving yesterday morning and flipping through the stations I was reminded. some good tunes to be had but the majority of the catalogue I can't bond with
> 
> the hype is also big right now with him doing the solo broadway show where tickets are astronomically priced and hard to get, crazy


So true, so true. I have a few friends that really like Bruce, he's their absolute! I do like what they they refer to as his "songwriter stuff". I have vinyl copies of Nebraska, Tunnel of Love, Born in the USA, and the River. I play them once in a while, but I can not tolerate his Boombastic material. Born to Run angers me!


----------



## leftysg

SWLABR said:


> So true, so true. I have a few friends that really like Bruce, he's their absolute! I do like what they they refer to as his "songwriter stuff". I have vinyl copies of Nebraska, Tunnel of Love, Born in the USA, and the River. I play them once in a while, but I can not tolerate his Boombastic material. Born to Run angers me!


 I can't listen much beyond Born in the USA which is somewhat boombastic. I enjoy most everything up to and including The River. BtR is a great tune and album from its title anthem to Thunder Road, 10th Ave. freeze out, She's the One, Backstreets, Jungle-land. He was just hitting the big time at that point and he was earning his reputation as an amazing lyricist, storyteller and legendary performer.


----------



## cboutilier

There is many popular or well regarded bands that I do not like, such as U2, but I can't think of any that I can say doesn't deserve it.


----------



## SWLABR

leftysg said:


> I can't listen much beyond Born in the USA which is somewhat boombastic. I enjoy most everything up to and including The River. BtR is a great tune and album from its title anthem to Thunder Road, 10th Ave. freeze out, She's the One, Backstreets, Jungle-land. He was just hitting the big time at that point and he was earning his reputation as an amazing lyricist, storyteller and legendary performer.


Born in the USA is worth the price of admission for _I'm on_ _Fire_, and _Downbound_ Train alone. "_I work at a car wash, where it always rains..._" this guys life SUCKS!! 

Initially I could not listen to that album. The summer of 84, we drove from Niagara-on-the-Lake, to Byng Inlet. That's over 400 kms, almost 5 hrs of driving. We listened to the radio a little, but the co-pilot, the default DJ, loved this album, and I got to listen to it for the majority of the drive. I had brought Synchronicity, Huey Lewis & the News' Sports, and Bryan Adams' Reckless.... we listened to parts of the Police. Nothing else got into rotation. It was years till I could tolerate any songs from Born. It honestly wasn't till I was asked to learn _I'm on Fire_ that I started to appreciate it again.


----------



## Scottone

cboutilier said:


> There is many popular or well regarded bands that I do not like, such as U2, but I can't think of any that I can say doesn't deserve it.


Bad thread title for sure. Should be something like "bands that most people like, but you don't" I would never assume that any band that works hard for their success doesn't deserve it, even If I don't like their stuff.

Funny that U2 was mentioned few times in the thread since they are so popular. I was never a big fan, but they are growing on me now for some reason.


----------



## leftysg

SWLABR said:


> Born in the USA is worth the price of admission for _I'm on_ _Fire_, and _Downbound_ Train alone. "_I work at a car wash, where it always rains..._" this guys life SUCKS!!
> 
> Initially I could not listen to that album. The summer of 84, we drove from Niagara-on-the-Lake, to Byng Inlet. That's over 400 kms, almost 5 hrs of driving. We listened to the radio a little, but the co-pilot, the default DJ, loved this album, and I got to listen to it for the majority of the drive. I had brought Synchronicity, Huey Lewis & the News' Sports, and Bryan Adams' Reckless.... we listened to parts of the Police. Nothing else got into rotation. It was years till I could tolerate any songs from Born. It honestly wasn't till I was asked to learn _I'm on Fire_ that I started to appreciate it again.


I could listen to Synchronicity II alone for 400 Kms. That creature crawling from the bottom of a dark, Scottish loch towards that cottage...creepy stuff. Great tune and the album had a few other classics to boot!


----------



## hammerstein

Generally if it’s described by most people as “classic”, I find I don’t care for it.

The Beatles for instance.. can’t think of anyone I know that will admit to disliking them.. but I could never get into it.. 
AC/DC is another big one that gets me a lot of dirty looks.

Nickelback is a funny one because when that song leader of men came out I was like “aw man I can’t wait to see what these guys do!” ...and we know how that turned out.

I can also admit that, while my tastes are more modern metal, it hasn’t been without its own stains... Limp bizkit? What the hell was that.


----------



## SWLABR

hammerstein said:


> Nickelback is a funny one because when that song leader of men came out I was like “aw man I can’t wait to see what these guys do!” ...and we know how that turned out.


Ha,ha.... I was just thinking this the other day! I remember driving somewhere with a friend and we were talking about _Worthy to Say. 
_
That was a “good enough” tune where it could have gone either way. It certainly went “up” career wise for those boys, but not in substance.


----------



## High/Deaf

Scottone said:


> Bad thread title for sure. Should be something like "bands that most people like, but you don't" I would never assume that any band that works hard for their success doesn't deserve it, even If I don't like their stuff.


That's why you've got to follow those 5 little dots into post #1. ".....in your opinion."

And then this a little further down.


> What bands get a huge amount of hype but you don't get why.
> 
> Please note: this is about music, music is about personal taste. Bands will be mentioned that some of us love but others don't. That SH thread is a great example. I like some of what others don't. NO HARM, NO FOUL! Please, dial the butt-hurt way down. Be entertained by other peoples 'lack of taste', if you will.


But no matter what someone puts out there, someone else is bound and determined to misinterpret it, eh?


----------



## LanceT

High/Deaf said:


> That's why you've got to follow those 5 little dots into post #1. ".....in your opinion."
> 
> And then this a little further down.
> 
> 
> But no matter what someone puts out there, someone else is bound and determined to misinterpret it, eh?


Oh come now, you can't expect people to completely read through things, understand fully and then post appropriately? Sheesh, the noive!


----------



## High/Deaf

LanceT said:


> Oh come now, you can't expect people to completely read through things, understand fully and then post appropriately? Sheesh, the noive!


Serves me right for coming up with a 'click-bait' title. Finally. I've been trying for years .............


----------



## dcole

leftysg said:


> I thoroughly enjoy the Clapton of Cream, Derek and the D's, and solo stuff up to his live album of about 25 years ago. Not much interest since then except his live work with Steve Winwood and his PBS anniversary shows. He wouldn't be a good if he wasn't good.
> 
> Now I've thought of another I don't get the hype for and that's Green Day!


Totally agree with disliking Clapton. I used to like Green Day, even seen them live at Edge Fest. I don't like how they got portrayed later in their career.

Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, Stone Tempt Pilots, Chris Cornell, Country Music


----------



## SWLABR

dcole said:


> Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, Stone Tempt Pilots, _*Chris Cornell*_, Country Music


OK, I'm know I'm breaking the "spirit" of the exercise, but I have to whole heartedly disagree with Chris Cornell being on the list. He is such a dynamic versatile vocalist... and I'm not much of a Soundgarden fan... he can do anything! He's my choice of lead singer for Ultimate Superstar Band! You know the one, pick a drummer, and guitarist(s), keys, bass, vocal, sax, tambourine, theremin, whatever, as long as they don't, or haven't, actually worked together on a real project. Otherwise, everyone would pick Plant for vocals, Page for guitar, JPJ for bass, Bonham for drums, and we'd all agree Led Zeppelin was the greatest there ever was and all move on....

Ooooh.... I smell a new thread idea.

Carry on.


----------



## cboutilier

dcole said:


> Totally agree with disliking Clapton. I used to like Green Day, even seen them live at Edge Fest. I don't like how they got portrayed later in their career.
> 
> Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, Stone Tempt Pilots, Chris Cornell, Country Music


And one can't paint country music with one brush. Jerry Reed and Chet Atkins, or Merle Haggard with Roy Nichols by his side can not be put in the same category with what is on the radio these days.


----------



## High/Deaf

SWLABR said:


> OK, I'm know I'm breaking the "spirit" of the exercise, but I have to whole heartedly disagree with Chris Cornell being on the list. He is such a dynamic versatile vocalist... and I'm not much of a Soundgarden fan... he can do anything! He's my choice of lead singer for Ultimate Superstar Band! You know the one, pick a drummer, and guitarist(s), keys, bass, vocal, sax, tambourine, theremin, whatever, as long as they don't, or haven't, actually worked together on a real project. Otherwise, everyone would pick Plant for vocals, Page for guitar, JPJ for bass, Bonham for drums, and we'd all agree Led Zeppelin was the greatest there ever was and all move on....
> 
> Ooooh.... I smell a new thread idea.
> 
> Carry on.


I agree about Chris Cornell (actually, the whole damn post). Chris Cornell was near a perfect rock singer as has come along in the last (nearly) 3 decades, IMO.

Again, this isn't about any artist per se, but our perceptions of them.


----------



## Scottone

High/Deaf said:


> Chris Cornell was near a perfect rock singer as has come along in the last (nearly) 3 decades, IMO.


Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Guncho

Jeff Buckley.

Wow the guy can sing but not a single song he wrote has ever stuck with me.


----------



## JazzyT

Guncho said:


> Jeff Buckley.
> 
> Wow the guy can sing but not a single song he wrote has ever stuck with me.


Some people really like his cover of Hallelujah, but it doesn't hold a candle to k d lang's -- dude can sing!


----------



## Guncho

Exactly "his cover".


----------



## leftysg

I've never really understood Kid Rock's popularity or appreciated his offerings.


----------



## leftysg

Guncho said:


> Exactly "his cover".


The guitar work on JB's version gives me chills


----------



## Guncho

leftysg said:


> The guitar work on JB's version gives me chills


Right so he's essentially a one hit wonder and his one hit was a cover.


----------



## Guncho

leftysg said:


> I've never really understood Kid Rock's popularity or appreciated his offerings.


The first time I heard Kid Rock I had just gotten dumped and my buddy took me to a strip club to cheer me up. We smoked a big joint before going in so I was pretty high. Cowboy came on and I had never heard Kid Rock before. Cowboy on a good audio system, cranked? I forgot all about the girls. I turned to my buddy and asked "What is this song? This is amazing?" He thought I was talking about the girls.

lol


----------



## JazzyT

I think I still prefer strippers.


----------



## leftysg

Guncho said:


> Jeff Buckley.
> 
> Wow the guy can sing but not a single song he wrote has ever stuck with me.


I'm not sure an artist is overhyped when artists like Chris Cornell, Rufus Wainwright and Coldplay wrote posthumous tribute songs. Jimmy Page listed Grace as close to his favourite album of the decade and Daved Bowie put it on his desert island listening list. Reading about his life and influences was interesting too. I'll have to get Grace out to enjoy it again.


----------



## Guncho

He's over-hyped as everyone talks about him with such reverence but the guy has exactly no classic original songs.


----------



## Diablo

dcole said:


> Totally agree with disliking Clapton. I used to like Green Day, even seen them live at Edge Fest. I don't like how they got portrayed later in their career.
> 
> Alice in Chains, Pearl Jam, Stone Tempt Pilots, Chris Cornell, Country Music


I never got the hype over Cornell and his constant gravelly screams that sounded like he was gargling mouthwash while singing, either.


----------



## Diablo

I think John Mayer should be on this list as well.
hes good, but not as good as his fame would suggest.


----------



## SWLABR

Guncho said:


> He's over-hyped as everyone talks about him with such reverence but the guy has exactly no classic original songs.


This is a tough one for me.... yes his name comes up everywhere, but not many can list a single song other than a cover. I guess he's an "artist's artist".


----------



## Hamstrung

Diablo said:


> I never got the hype over Cornell and his constant gravelly screams that sounded like he was gargling mouthwash while singing, either.


I hear him differently. I think he deserved the "hype". Not to change your opinion. Just sharing an example of why I think he was one of the best.


----------



## Diablo

Hamstrung said:


> I hear him differently. I think he deserved the "hype". *Not to change your opinion*. Just sharing an example of why I think he was one of the best.


it didn't


----------



## High/Deaf

Diablo said:


> it didn't


Nor should it.

I'm so over trying to convince people the music I like is the best and they should be listening to it. That is soooooo '17 years old'. I like to be exposed to new things, but I can live without the qualifications (best, hardest to play, whatever). It's art, and we shouldn't all like the same thing. As this thread is pointing out. 

I know people love the two bands I first posted (AC/DC and ZZ Top). They sell millions upon millions of albums. I can't argue with that. But I can have an opinion on art. And the color my neighbor paints his house (not the one I would choose, but there ya go .....).


----------



## Pjfan12

High/Deaf said:


> Nor should it.
> 
> I'm so over trying to convince people the music I like is the best and they should be listening to it. That is soooooo '17 years old'. I like to be exposed to new things, but I can live without the qualifications (best, hardest to play, whatever). It's art, and we shouldn't all like the same thing. As this thread is pointing out.
> 
> I know people love the two bands I first posted (AC/DC and ZZ Top). They sell millions upon millions of albums. I can't argue with that. But I can have an opinion on art. And the color my neighbor paints his house (not the one I would choose, but there ya go .....).


Ever hear of Airbourne? Another Aussie band that sounds like AC/DC, really basic stuff, sounds just like AC/DC in my opinion...runnin wild, too much, too young, too fast, and blonde , bad and beautiful good songs, if you're an ACDC enthusiast, which I guess you aren't, so I've digressed and my post is meaningless... so carry on !!!


----------



## Pjfan12

Hamstrung said:


> I hear him differently. I think he deserved the "hype". Not to change your opinion. Just sharing an example of why I think he was one of the best.


The guy's vocal range was incredible. I grew up an 80's metal guy, but around 2000, I discovered the grungy stuff of the 90's I somehow missed and have been hooked ever since.Pearl jam's my fave (hence pjfan12, not pyjamas...lol) but Soundgarden wasn't that big for me. I enjoyed Burden in my hand and Spoonman though, and really liked his Audioslave stuff...


----------

